# are White Scars going to get their own HH book?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

it would be a shame to see them left out 
there's so much about their chapter to explore 

speculation welcome
inside scoop would be great


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think anything's been confirmed. I know little about what they got up to in the HH, but chances are pretty slim. I'd love to see one though, the cover-art would hopefully be awesome .


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

If they were to do one I would think closer to the seige, after that huge war they had been engaged in and them coming out finally re-uniting with everyone and realizing a rebeelion has been going on the whole time. I just wanna see how the Khan would process that


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

what *were* the White Scars up to in the HH??


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

The White Scars Legion had already been engaged for several standard years in a punishing campaign against the Orks of the Chondax System when the news of Horus' betrayal of the Imperium and the actions of the Traitor Legions at Istvaan III and the Drop Site Massacre of Istvaan V reached the White Scars' Expeditionary Fleet. They were urged in an astropathic message by the Imperial Fists Legion's Primarch Rogal Dorn to return to Terra to help defend the homeworld of humanity from the Traitors as soon as possible. Jaghatai was next contacted by the Space Wolves' Leman Russ who had just returned from the Burning of Prospero and the assault against the Space Wolves old rivals the Thousand Sons Legion and offered to join his Space Wolves with the White Scars so that they could face the Forces of Chaos in a united front. But Horus had anticipated this move by the two close brother Primarchs and the Warmaster deployed the Alpha Legion to launch a massive assault on Russ' outnumbered Space Wolves. The Alpha Legion and its twin Primarchs, Alpharius Omegon, had long harboured deep grudges against the Space Wolves and Russ in particular for his criticism of their reliance upon trickery, manipulation and subterfuge to win battles rather than engaging in what the Space Wolves Primarch saw as honourable, open combat. The Alpha Legion relished the chance to prove their superiority against the arrogant Wolves of Fenris by delaying them long enough to keep them from contributing to the defence of Terra.

Although he despised leaving the Space Wolves to face the Alpha Legion Traitor Marines on their own, Jagathai Khan felt it was more important to honour Dorn's urgent request to retreat to Terra immediately rather than first engaging in a costly (and diversionary) battle against the Alpha Legion.

It is known that much of the White Scars Legion, including its Primarch, was present to defend the siege of the Imperial Palace during the climatic Battle of Terra alongside the Blood Angels and Imperial Fists Legions. It was said that Jaghatai and his men fought many of the Chaos Space Marines that tried to retreat to Terra's spaceports and flee, following the death of the Warmaster Horus at the hands of the Emperor aboard his Battle Barge Vengeful Spirit in orbit of Mankind's homeworld. The White Scars launched several highly-successful hit-and-run assaults against the Traitor forces and together with remnants of the Imperial Army's 1st Terran Tank Division and several infantry regiments they successfully harassed the enemy supply lines as the Chaotic armies fled to the Lions Gate Spaceport to get off-world and flee Imperial vengeance.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it's about time the White Scars got some love
I'm sure most 40k fans would be interested in a White Scars origins-type novel (maybe similar to the DA HH books) 

I would like to see the relationship between Russ and the Khan, the Scars and the Wolves explored, wouldn't you guys?
I think Dan Abnett could pull this off beautifully
I like some of Andy Hoare's ideas for the Scars but his writing is a bit meh


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I think it's about time the White Scars got some love
> I'm sure most 40k fans would be interested in a White Scars origins-type novel (maybe similar to the DA HH books)
> 
> I would like to see the relationship between Russ and the Khan, the Scars and the Wolves explored, wouldn't you guys?
> ...


White Scar's is Andy's turf. Now, Brothers of the Snake...now that's Abnett's space marine turf.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> White Scar's is Andy's turf. Now, Brothers of the Snake...now that's Abnett's space marine turf.


Andy's _Hunt for Voldorius_ was VERY mediocre


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Abnett made me squeal like a schoolgirl in a paragraph and AH could not do that with an entire book


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey kickboxerdog, thanks for the detailed reply. Now I'm caught up. As I'm not a loyalist fan, the particulars of some legions (like WS, RG or Salamanders) have completely gone by me...

Would be interesting to see the battle between the AL and SW as well as the Primarchs meet in that story )


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Alpharius meeting Russ would be beyond insane in the right hands.

Makes me wonder why BL/GW isn't as big as something like Harry Potter but at the same time I am glad it doesn't have the exposure of such a franchise.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> White Scar's is Andy's turf. Now, Brothers of the Snake...now that's Abnett's space marine turf.


Though Abnett has expressed a desire to write a WS HH book, and since he's on the HH team and Andy _'I'm sort of ok'_ Hoare isn't...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Though Abnett has expressed a desire to write a WS HH book


please let this happen


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

No _one_ author has jurisdiction over _one_ particular Legion/Chapter. It's a matter of what is needed when. If the writing of a White Scars Horus Heresy novel is prudent at this point in the timeline, then it will come about by the most capable hands, or in the most likely case, whomever pitches the best ideas to the editors. I've heard it said that those on the HH team would eventually like to see a feature novel like _Legion_, or _The First Heretic_, for each Astartes Legion, but there is still a lot of ground to cover yet in the Horus Heresy. We've only now gotten to the point of the Age of Darkness, the seven-ish year period that is basically the blind spot of information as far as background material is concerned. It takes time to do these things, and while i'm relatively confident that the White Scars will see a book featuring them in the Heresy series, i doubt we will see it anytime soon. 

It's best to be patient and enjoy the books that are coming out like, _The Outcast Dead_, and _Deliverance Lost_ (which features the Raven Guard, a Legion that has as of yet not had a feature HH novel either). There's still plenty of time yet, and plenty of novels to go before we wrap up this series.  I'm hoping to eventually be able to play a hand in it's development, but i've got quite a ways to go before i'm at that point. Getting there, but still climbing. lol

CP


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> No _one_ author has jurisdiction over _one_ particular Legion/Chapter. It's a matter of what is needed when. If the writing of a White Scars Horus Heresy novel is prudent at this point in the timeline, then it will come about by the most capable hands, or in the most likely case, whomever pitches the best ideas to the editors. I've heard it said that those on the HH team would eventually like to see a feature novel like _Legion_, or _The First Heretic_, for each Astartes Legion, but there is still a lot of ground to cover yet in the Horus Heresy. We've only now gotten to the point of the Age of Darkness, the seven-ish year period that is basically the blind spot of information as far as background material is concerned. It takes time to do these things, and while i'm relatively confident that the White Scars will see a book featuring them in the Heresy series, i doubt we will see it anytime soon.
> 
> It's best to be patient and enjoy the books that are coming out like, _The Outcast Dead_, and _Deliverance Lost_ (which features the Raven Guard, a Legion that has as of yet not had a feature HH novel either). There's still plenty of time yet, and plenty of novels to go before we wrap up this series.  I'm hoping to eventually be able to play a hand in it's development, but i've got quite a ways to go before i'm at that point. Getting there, but still climbing. lol
> 
> CP


As you said, we should patiently wait for those already announced, but I would happily see a novel about the Iron Warriors and their reason for joining the rebellion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

White Scars will probably feature heavily during the Siege of Terra at least and also when they had to leave the Space Wolves to fend for themselves.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone still keeping their fingers crossed for this? Abnett expressed interest but he ended up doing the Ultramarines instead


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> Anyone still keeping their fingers crossed for this? Abnett expressed interest but he ended up doing the Ultramarines instead


Instead of or as well as? :wink:


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Slight off topic, what ever happened to the Khan and Dorn for that matter?

Lion and Guilliman are snoozin, Russ is prolly boozed somewhere in the eye, most of the Fallen Primarchs are Demons, but there are still a LOT of gaps on the who's where.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Kharnas said:


> Slight off topic, what ever happened to the Khan and Dorn for that matter?
> 
> Lion and Guilliman are snoozin, Russ is prolly boozed somewhere in the eye, most of the Fallen Primarchs are Demons, but there are still a LOT of gaps on the who's where.


Khan pursued a Dark Eldar Lord, that had stolen thousands of his people, into the Webway.

Dorn is dead.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

TY sir, Scholar and a whatzit


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

whatzit's just about correct. :wink:

CP


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Instead of or as well as? :wink:


Well, I certainly hope so



Baron Spikey said:


> Dorn is dead.


This may be retconned, no? The Ian Watson novel is no longer current canon.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> This may be retconned, no? The Ian Watson novel is no longer current canon.


The most recent example of Dorn conclusively being dead was stated in Deathwatch: Rites of Battle (2011) so it's not being retconned as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Khan pursued a Dark Eldar Lord, that had stolen thousands of his people, into the Webway.
> 
> Dorn is dead.


Plus Vulkan hasn't been seen since the drop site, give or take a reference to objecting to the Codex Astartes post-heresy. The Salamanders in M.41 think hes out there somewhere, but I don't think they exactly have proof. Hopefully the HH novels will clear that up at some point.

The Lion may be sleeping, but Guilliman could well be just as dead as Ferrus Manus and Sanguinius. Corax last seen heading for the Eye in a somewhat glum state of mind.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

I actually found a pretty cool list *here*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would suggest you never take too much stock in that wiki, It's alot worse than Lexicanum, and even then Lex should only be used for the basis of an argument if the information has it's source provided and you or someone else with access to said source(codex,novel etc) can confirm. For instance it's not a legend amongst the Ultramarines that Guilliman is healing, it's a legend from the millions of pilgrims who travel to his shrine who don't know jack shit about the science of a stasis field or the fact that Guilliman has been fully pronounced dead multiple times, not 'wounded on the point of death' as the pilgrims like to believe.

So just to be clear, Guilliman is dead.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Abnett's shown interest in the idea, apparently. I would post my source, but ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan's said it publically a few times, and I've said Dan's interested in the Legion in about a dozen similar topics on four forums over the last couple of years. But that comes with the addendum that "interested" doesn't necessarily mean "is doing it" or "will do it".

It'd be extremely unlikely that they wouldn't get a book, though. I mean, why wouldn't they? Why miss anyone out? It's early days in the Heresy, there's a lot of time left.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, DBC's utterly wrong here. My source, who cannot be named (they're the Illuminati though) says:

"It is true: The White Scars will not under any circumstances receive a Horus Heresy novel. Also Loken fights the Emperor and the Laughing God is Dorn in disguise."

:/

Of course they'll probably feature. Why the devil wouldn't they?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Dan's said it publically a few times, and I've said Dan's interested in the Legion in about a dozen similar topics on four forums over the last couple of years. But that comes with the addendum that "interested" doesn't necessarily mean "is doing it" or "will do it".
> 
> It'd be extremely unlikely that they wouldn't get a book, though. I mean, why wouldn't they? Why miss anyone out? It's early days in the Heresy, there's a lot of time left.


I remember he mentioned it in one of his youtube videos. Well, I'm glad that there will be a lot more Heresy novels (I'm not getting tired of the series at all) and I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> No _one_ author has jurisdiction over _one_ particular Legion/Chapter. It's a matter of what is needed when. If the writing of a White Scars Horus Heresy novel is prudent at this point in the timeline, then it will come about by the most capable hands, or in the most likely case, whomever pitches the best ideas to the editors. I've heard it said that those on the HH team would eventually like to see a feature novel like _Legion_, or _The First Heretic_, for each Astartes Legion, but there is still a lot of ground to cover yet in the Horus Heresy. We've only now gotten to the point of the Age of Darkness, the seven-ish year period that is basically the blind spot of information as far as background material is concerned. It takes time to do these things, and while i'm relatively confident that the White Scars will see a book featuring them in the Heresy series, i doubt we will see it anytime soon.
> 
> It's best to be patient and enjoy the books that are coming out like, _The Outcast Dead_, and _Deliverance Lost_ (which features the Raven Guard, a Legion that has as of yet not had a feature HH novel either). There's still plenty of time yet, and plenty of novels to go before we wrap up this series.  I'm hoping to eventually be able to play a hand in it's development, but i've got quite a ways to go before i'm at that point. Getting there, but still climbing. lol
> 
> CP


i hate to be tooting my own horn here... but i've already outlined the process of how these things go about. And DBC (AD-B) is correct here as well. we're basically saying the same thing. this threads pretty well been explained a few times if you read back over it...

CP


----------

